# What Calls/guns/ammo do you have.



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

I would like to know what you use for calls guns and ammunition. and i would also like to know is you have success with them.

 Thank You :wink:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Super Black Eagle 2 with Winchester 3 1/2 BB for geese and Winchester 3 inch #3 for ducks, Strait Meat Honker and Cackler, Tundera Saver Snow Goose call, Timber Rattler Duck Call, and HS 6-1 whistel... I have great success with what I use, but I am kind of always on the look out for new bigger better things.. Just going to have to try the stuff out until you know what is best for you...
Bandhunter


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Benelli Nova 3 1/2. I Like Estate Cartridge 3 1/2 BB for geese and 3 in shot 2 for ducks. Other brands are good too but I have better results with them. I use mainly Primos calls for geese and ducks and have alot of success with geese but a little of ducks, there are not as many ducks around.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

-Benelli Black Eagle and Nova
-Kent FastSteel, Winchester Supreme, or Hevi Shot BB-4's for Geese and Ducks depeding on the situation
-Zink, Grounds, BGB, Primos, RNT, and a SWAT Tactical for calls

:beer:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

3 duck calls, 3 goose calls.. Remingtion 1100 automitic..Estate Cartridge 3" #4 for ducks & Estate Cartridge3" #1 for snow geese/ lesser canada geese. Estate Cartridge 3" #BBB for honker


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

-well i gotta fisher price sling shot.
-a few rocks that i found off the ground
-And a duck call that i got when i was 6 at the greenwings banquet

8)


----------



## Dan_Mohn (Jan 18, 2005)

Browning Gold Hunter 3.5" Shadow grass -love it!
Kent fasteel- h.v. seems to work when i hit one!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Remington 870 Express Super Magnum. Everyonce in a while, I break out the Winchester Xpert 3 1/2" BB, but it never makes much of a difference. Last year, I didn't do very good, but continued to use the Xpert HV 3" BB for both ducks and geese. On the last weekend of the season, I switched to #2 shot like I used the season before last(with great success) and I smoked most every duck I shot at. This year, I plan on putting the Xpert HV BB's away and using them only for geese and I plan on stocking up on Xpert HV #2's, I may even move up to #3's or #4's. I use a factory modified choke. Calls, I have bunch, no matter what the circumstances, for geese, I always ended up putting the other calls away and using my Big River Goose Flute. I tried a Primos SR Honky Tonk and I plan on buying one, you talk about a sweet, easy blowing short reed. For ducks, I use a $6 Sure Shot 650 Mallard Double Reed, and a duck commander 
DC-200? Its the classic commander, very good sounding call.(I blow only double reeds with one single reed every now and then)


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

SBE. Kent fasteel # 2 Swampthing mallard call.


----------



## DUtyler (May 4, 2005)

Beneli super black is a must. Get a Lucile call from Southern Game Calls


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Benelli Nova MAX-4
Foiles, Grounds, RNT
Kent Fasteel


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I use my super secret cheap duck call to work them in close before Field Hunter and Gilmore miss them and then I swat them with my Benneli Nova and Federal ammunition. Unless of course they are spoonies, then I stop and let Field hunter sneak them and make sure we put them in Gilmores pick up as he is leaving!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Remington 1100, Remington 870 both in 12 ga and a Remington SP-10 if I am hunting honks late in the year or when snows are acting normal.

I mostly shoot Federal in my 12 and reloads in my 10. I dont ever shoot anything larger than BB's steel anymore. Last weekend I was shooting snows with 2's steel and I even shot a couple with 4's steel. (I couldn't find anymore shells) and was digging for them in the bottom of my blind.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Remington 11-87, with a 870 backup. 
Shells = Winchester Xpert HV 3" #2 for ducks, 3" BB for geese. 
Duck call = Primos and Gaydus, Goose call = Grounds Guide's Best.


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

I shoot a Winchester pump 1300. It is nice because if anything happens to it I can strip it down a fix the problem in less than a minute and get back to hunting. Good solid gun, other than the occasonial cat tail or dirt chunk in the action I have not had a problem or complaint in the 7 years I have owned it. I shoot 3" Kent Fasteel or Winchester. 2s for ducks BB geese. My calls were my grandpas old Faulks Duck and Goose. :sniper:


----------

